# Back at it



## tclargecar (Aug 14, 2014)

Former builder/framer..all of my ten years of framing I've always just papered the roof and left it up to the contractor to deal with the roofers. I don't know how I missed out all those years on the markup in this business.. So recently I was shooting the bull with a rep from lows about doing my roof. Its a 6/12 ranch @ 30 x 80. Pretty simple.
He told me about 6500 and we started talking bout shingles and the best 30 yr stuff they got was gonna run bout 5 or 6 hundred.
OK!!!! So with ridge vent flashing for chimney and drip edge I was struggling to get over a thousand.
Is there really that much mark up in this business and if so will someone help me understand where the CATCH is if any. Cause if not im gone.........


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

30 year shingles are $70-90/sqr. So $600/70=8.5 sqr. You've got some miscommunication somewhere!


----------



## tclargecar (Aug 14, 2014)

Yep I just figured that one out...makes all the difference. Well thought I was o to something..
So a 43.00 a bundle per sq is gonna be bout 3 grand? Plus all the other sh___ and labor.. so that should be about 6500..
Ahhhhhh.. so roofing is cost plus just like everthing else ?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

tclargecar said:


> Yep I just figured that one out...makes all the difference. Well thought I was o to something..
> So a 43.00 a bundle per sq is gonna be bout 3 grand? Plus all the other sh___ and labor.. so that should be about 6500..
> Ahhhhhh.. so roofing is cost plus just like everthing else ?


Pretty much! Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## tclargecar (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks boss have a good one


----------

